# E-mail-Textvorlagen möglich?



## Founder (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Ist folgendes in HTML zu bewerkstelligen irgendwie möglich:

Auf einer Website möchte sich ein Surfer mit dem Webmaster in Kontakt setzen. Also klickt er sen entsprechenden "mailto:"-Link an und es öffnet sich bei ihm Outlook Express.

Die Eingabefelder in Outlook Express sind zu seiner Überraschung jedoch nicht leer, sondern enthalten schon Voreintragungen, z.B.


Cc: "zweiter-webmaster@sonstwas.de"
Betreff: "Mail an den Webmaster"

Nachricht:

"Name:

Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,"



?

Viele Grüße,
Lotexx.


----------



## Backdraft (15. Januar 2004)

Tag,

hier aus Selfhtml:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Text des Titels</title>
</head>
<body>

<h1>Tolle Mails</h1>

<p>Mail an einen Hauptempf&auml;nger und einen sichtbaren Kopienempf&auml;nger:<br>
<a href="mailto:eierschale@irgend.wo?cc=heidi.bratze@vergiss.es">Mail mit Kopie</a></p>
<p>Mail an einen Hauptempf&auml;nger und einen unsichtbaren Kopienempf&auml;nger:<br>
<a href="mailto:eierschale@irgend.wo?bcc=heidi.bratze@vergiss.es">Mail mit Geheimkopie</a></p>
<p>Mail mit vordefiniertem Subject (Betreff):<br>
<a href="mailto:eierschale@irgend.wo?subject=eine Mail%20von%20deinen%20Web-Seiten">Mail mit Betreff</a></p>
<p>Mail mit vordefiniertem Body (Nachrichtentext):<br>
<a href="mailto:eierschale@irgend.wo?body=Hallo%20Fritz,%0D%0A%0D%0Aich%20wollte%20nur%20sagen,%20da%DF ">Mail mit Body</a></p>
<p>Mail mit kombinierten Optionen:<br>
<a href="mailto:eierschale@irgend.wo?cc=heidi.bratze@vergiss.es&amp;subject=Hallo%20Fritz,%20hallo%20Heidi">cc und Subject</a></p>
<p>Mail an zwei Hauptempf&auml;nger:<br>
<a href="mailto:eierschale@irgend.wo,%20heidi.bratze@vergiss.es">Mail an zwei</a></p>
<p>Mail mit vollst&auml;ndigem Adressierungsschema:<br>
<a href="mailto:Fritz%20Eierschale%20&lt;eierschale@irgend.wo&gt;">Mail mit Adressierungsschema</a></p>

</body>
</html>
```
Die einzelnen Sachen, lassen sich auch verbinden.


----------



## Founder (19. Januar 2004)

Danke, Chris, das war sehr hilfreich !

(...auch wenn die Steuercodes für Leerzwichen und Umbrüche etwas erschrecken...)

Lotexx.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2004)

Hi,
habe dies ausprobiert und habe das Problem das wenn ich in der Vorlage das Subject mit dem Body kombinieren möchte das alles als Subject errscheint. Wäre nett wenn mir hierzu jemand eine kleine Hilfestellung geben könnte  .

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße.


----------

